# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من قصيدة إليا أبو ماضي "التينة الحمقاء" من منكم....

## صلاح بركان الجزائري

من يعرب لي كلمة "تينةٍ" 
           وتينةٍ غضةِ الأفنانِ باسقةً                     قالت لأصحابها والصيفُ يحتضرُ

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.


اسم مجرور بـ " ربَّ " المحذوفة ..


وكان الصواب أن يقول : باسقةٍ !



وليس شعر إليا أبو ماضي حجة في النحو ولا في اللغة !!


وأبلغ منه قول امرؤ القيس :


وليلٍ كموج البحر أرخى سدوله 


أي : وربّ ليلٍ !

وحذف " ربَّ " دارجٌ في كلام العرب وأشعارها !


والله أعلم

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

شكرا يا عبيد السعيد جزاك الله خيرا أنا أعلم أنا شعر إليا أو ماضي ليس بحجة لكي ندرسه لأنه كافر وملحد وشاعر مهجر ولكن نحن نتعلم فقط والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

> شكرا يا عبيد السعيد جزاك الله خيرا أنا أعلم أنا شعر إليا أو ماضي ليس بحجة لكي ندرسه لأنه كافر وملحد وشاعر مهجر ولكن نحن نتعلم فقط والحمد لله رب العالمين


 لا , هو ليس بحجة لأن عربيته ضعيفة , و شعره فيه ركاكة و لحن كثير . و إلا فامرؤ القيس و غيره من أصحاب المعلقات كانوا كفار ا, و شعرهم حجة - أي في اللغة - بالإجماع .

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> . 
> وكان الصواب أن يقول : باسقةٍ !


ومن قال إنها مجرورة؟
إن كانت في الديوان فهي خطأ مطبعي ولاشك
أستبعد تماما أن يقع في مثل هذا شاعر كبير كإيليا

----------


## أم هانئ

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عُبيد السعيد 
> _. 
> وكان الصواب أن يقول : باسقةٍ !_
> 
> 
> ومن قال إنها مجرورة؟
> إن كانت في الديوان فهي خطأ مطبعي ولاشك
> أستبعد تماما أن يقع في مثل هذا شاعر كبير كإيليا


عذرا على المداخلة ...
ولكن الأبيات عندنا مطبوعة وفيها كلمة ( باسقةٍ ) مجرورة .

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> ولكن الأبيات عندنا مطبوعة وفيها كلمة ( باسقةٍ ) مجرورة .


هذا ما قلته

----------


## سالم اليمان

أنا أذكر أنها (ونخلة ) لا تينة  وإن جر ما بعدها فعلى الجوار

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> شكرا يا عبيد السعيد جزاك الله خيرا أنا أعلم أنا شعر إليا أو ماضي ليس بحجة لكي ندرسه لأنه كافر وملحد وشاعر مهجر ولكن نحن نتعلم فقط والحمد لله رب العالمين


 
أخي صلاح .. لاتقوّلني مالم أقل يارجل ..( ابتسامه )

إنما كان قصدي أنه من المحدثين ومن شعراء المهجر فليس شعره حجةً
وكنت أظنك نقلت " باسقة " من ديوانه بالنصب فلذلك قلت هذا !

وكما قال لك أخي ابن عبدالكريم .. امرؤ القيس كان كافراً ومع ذلك استحسنت شعره
واستشهدت به , فليس للكفر علاقة بالشعر إلا إذا حلّ فيه !



أشكرك

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> ومن قال إنها مجرورة؟
> إن كانت في الديوان فهي خطأ مطبعي ولاشك
> أستبعد تماما أن يقع في مثل هذا شاعر كبير كإيليا


 
بارك الله فيك


قاله النصّ الذي أمامنا هنا ..


وماكنا للغيب حافظين ..



أشكرك

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> عذرا على المداخلة ...
> ولكن الأبيات عندنا مطبوعة وفيها كلمة ( باسقةٍ ) مجرورة .


 
شكراً يا أم هانئ على هذا التوضيح ..


.

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

صلاح بركان يقول لعبيد السعيد والله إن أحبك في الله وأنا أحسبك  إنسان صاحب شهامة وعلم وأحترمك شكرا لمن تدخل في إعراب هذه الكلمة والحمد لله

----------


## خالد م

السلام عليكم لي محاولة وارجو التصحيح 
تينة مبتدا مجرور لفظا  مرفوع محلا وباسقة صفة مجرورة والله اعلم

----------


## مصطفى مدني

يجوز في باسقة الرفع على انها نعت لتينة على المحل ويجوز فيها الجر على أنها نعت على اللفظ .............وهذا على رغم عدم حجية إليليا أبي ماضي على اللغة لكثرة اللحن والخطا عنده شأن معظم شعراء المهجر

----------


## خالد م

اخي مصطفى وهل اعرابي لتينة على انها مبتدا صحيح ارجو الافادةوبارك الله فيكم

----------


## مصطفى مدني

نعم صحيح أخي العزيز ................بل لا يجوز أن تعرب إلا مبتدأ مرفوع محلا مجرور لفظا

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> وإلا فامرؤ القيس و غيره من أصحاب المعلقات كانوا كفارا, و شعرهم حجة - أي في اللغة - بالإجماع .


بوركتَ!
ونحو هذا ما ذكر أبو بكر الصوليّ في كتابه "أخبار أبي تمامٍ"، قال: " وكذلك ما ضر هؤلاءِ الأربعةَ، الذين أجمع العلماء على أنهم أشعر الناس: امرأَ القيس والنابغة الذُّبيانيَّ وزهيراً والأعشى، كفرُهم في شعرهم، وإنما ضرهم في أنفسهم. ولا رأينا جريراً والفرزدق يتقدمان الأخطل عند من يقدمهما عليه بإيمانهما وكفره، وإنما تقدُّمُهما بالشعر. وقد قدم الأخطلَ عليهما خلقٌ من العلماء، وهؤلاء الثلاثة طبقة واحدة، وللناس في تقديمهم آراءٌ. "

----------


## القارئ المليجي

على خلافٍ مع بعض الإخوة الذين شاركوا هنا وأفادوا.
أرى أن "إيليا أبو ماضي" له شعر جيد كثير.
منه الذي أوله:
 أنا إن أغمض الحِمام جفوني
أما عن لغته ونحوه، فلا يخفى أن الفترة التي عاشها كان فيها انتعاش للّبنانيين في علوم اللغة، والله أعلم.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : هذا هو إعراب البيت كاملا :
وتينة : الواو واو رُبَّ حرف مبنى على الفتح لامحل له من الإعراب
       " تينة " مبتدأ مرفوع بالابتداء وعلامة رفعه ضمة مقدرة على آخرة منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بحركة حرف الجر 
      الشبيه بالزائد وهو رُبَّ المحذوفة
غضة : صفة ل " تينة " مجرورة على اللفظ وعلامة جرها الكسرة الظاهرة ، ويجوز رفعها على المحل و " غضة " مضاف و
الأفنان : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة
باسقة : صفة ثانية ل " تينة " مجرورة وعلامة جرها الكسرة الظاهرة ويجوز رفعها على المحل كما فى غضة
قالت : قال فعل ماض مبنى على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب وتاء التأنيث حرف مبنى على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب           والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره هى يعود على تينة والجملة من الفعل والفاعل فى محل رفع خبر المبتدأ الذى هو " 
         " تينة " .
لأترابها : اللام حرف جر مبنى على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب  " أتراب " اسم مجرور باللام وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة 
          والجار والمجرور متعلقان ب " قال " و أتراب مضاف و" ها " ضمير مبنى على السكون فى محل جر مضاف إليه
والصيف : الواو واو الحال حرف مبنى على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب " الصيف " مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة
يحتضر : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره هو يعود على الصيف والجملة            من الفعل والفاعل فى محل رفع خبر المبتدأ الذى هو " الصيف " والجملة من المبتدأ والخبر فى محل نصب حال

           والله سبحانه - وتعالى أعلى - وأعلم .

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز إبراهيم والله إني أحب في الله شكرا جزيلا عن هذا التدخل جزاك الله منا كل الخير أنا أعلم إعراب هذه الكلمة ولكن هذا هو حب التعلم أقوم وضع مواضيع لكي أرى وجهة نظر الإخوة ولكي أنهل من إجاباتهم وألاحظ كلامهم لكي نزداد علما ولكنك أنت أعربت لنا البيت كله اللهم زد أخانا إبراهيم علما وعلمنا نحن ماجهلنا وفي الختام أخي 
    -----------------------------------------------
وأهديك ســـلاما لو رفع إلى السمــاء لكـــان قمــــــرا منيــرا 
ولـو نــزل إلى الأرض لكـساهــــــا سنــــــــــــد  سا وحــريرا
ولو مزج بمياه البحار لجعل الملح الفرات عذبا فراتا سلسبيلا صلاح بركان  -------------------------------------------------

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : هذا هو إعراب البيت كاملا :
> وتينة : الواو واو رُبَّ حرف مبنى على الفتح لامحل له من الإعراب
> " تينة " مبتدأ مرفوع بالابتداء وعلامة رفعه ضمة مقدرة على آخرة منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بحركة حرف الجر 
> الشبيه بالزائد وهو رُبَّ المحذوفة
> غضة : صفة ل " تينة " مجرورة على اللفظ وعلامة جرها الكسرة الظاهرة ، ويجوز رفعها على المحل و " غضة " مضاف و
> الأفنان : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة
> باسقة : صفة ثانية ل " تينة " مجرورة وعلامة جرها الكسرة الظاهرة ويجوز رفعها على المحل كما فى غضة
> قالت : قال فعل ماض مبنى على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب وتاء التأنيث حرف مبنى على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره هى يعود على تينة والجملة من الفعل والفاعل فى محل رفع خبر المبتدأ الذى هو " 
> " تينة " .
> ...


تبارك الله، إعراب طيب جدًّا وواف.
لكن - إذا لم أكن واهمًا، فالفعل "يحتضر" ملازم للبناء للمفعول "للمجهول" بمعنى: يحضره الموت.
فنقول: ونائب الفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازًا تقديره "هو" يعود على الصيف والجملة من الفعل ونائب الفاعل .... إلخ.

----------


## مصطفى مدني

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا /القارئ المليجي ملاحظة صحيحة دقيقة .................سدد الله رميتك

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته أخواني لأعزاء والله إني أحب في الله شكرا جزيلا عن هذا  التدخل جزاكم الله منا كل الخير وسدد الله أموركم والله إني قد عجزت عن الكلام في حظرتكم اللهم وفق علمائنا يارب

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى صلاح هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان

----------


## محب عبد القاهر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
يادكتور ابراهيم الشناوي : أعتقد أن إعراب تينة اسم مجرور لفظا مرفوع محلا على أنه مبتدأ .

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> تبارك الله، إعراب طيب جدًّا وواف.
> لكن - إذا لم أكن واهمًا، فالفعل "يحتضر" ملازم للبناء للمفعول "للمجهول" بمعنى: يحضره الموت.
> فنقول: ونائب الفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازًا تقديره "هو" يعود على الصيف والجملة من الفعل ونائب الفاعل .... إلخ.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : الأخ الكريم القارئ المليجى بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذه الملاحظة الدقيقة لكن هل ماذكرته رأيتَه منصوصا لأحد من العلماء فإنى أخشى أن يكون ما ذكرته وهما وذلك لما يأتى :
الفعل " احتَضَر" معناه حضر فكأنك فرقت بين "حضر" و " احْتَضَر" فجعلت "احتضر " خاصا بحالة الموت وحضر لما سواها وهذا عرف شائع وهو خطأ والصواب خلافه فمن ورود " حضر " فى حالة الموت قوله تعالى :"أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي ..." الآية ومن ورود احتضر فى غير حالة الموت قوله تعالى :"وَنَبِّئْهُم   أَنَّ الْمَاء قِسْمَةٌ بَيْنَهُمْ كُلُّ شِرْبٍ مُّحْتَضَرٌ " أى يحضرون حظوظهم من الماء وتحضر الناقة حظها منه . وفى " تاج العروس " : " مِنَ المَجَازِ قَوْلُ العَرَبِ : اللَّبَنُ مَحْضُور ومُحْتَضَر فغَطِّه أَي كَثِيرُ الآفَةِ يَعِني تَحْضُرُه كذا في النسخ . ونص التهذيب : تحتضره الجِنُّ والدَّوابُّ وغيرُها من أَهْلِ الأَرض رواه الأَزهريّ عن الأَصمَعِيّ والكُنُفُ مَحْضُورَة كَذلك أَي تَحْضُرها الجِنُّ والشَّياطِينُ وفي الحديث : " أَنَّ هذه الحُشُوشَ مُحْتَضَرة " . وقوله تعالى : " وأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ " . أَي أَن يُصِيبَنِي الشّياطِنُ بِسُوءٍ ." وموضع الشاهد هنا قوله : تحتضره الجِنُّ...الخ فلو كان الفعل " يحتضر " ملازما للبناء للمجهول لما جاز تفسيرقولهم :اللبن محضور بقوله : تحتضره الجن بل كان الصواب أن يقول تحضره الجن ... وليس هذا خطأ من النساخ كما هو ظاهر وقد كان الزبيدى  -رحمه الله - متثبتا أمينا فيما ينقله فذكر ما فى النسخ عنده بقوله :يعِني تَحْضُرُه كذا في النسخ . ثم ذكر نص التهذيب بقوله :ونص التهذيب : تحتضره الجِنُّ والدَّوابُّ وغيرُها من أَهْلِ الأَرض رواه  الأَزهريّ عن الأَصمَعِيّ ".ولا يجوز لنا أن نتسرع فنخطأ العلماء بما هو موهوم . وفى التاج أيضا :" وحَضَرَه الهَمُّ واحْتَضَرَه وتَحَضَّرَه وهو مَجاز ." وظاهر أن قول العرب احْتَضَرَه الهَمُّ مبنى للفاعل أى للمعلوم وليس فى حالة الموت . ومنه قول الشاعر : وإنى لأنفى الهم عند احتضاره ...البيت
فهذا ما عندى فى المسألة بارك الله فيك فقد أجهدتنى فى البحث .

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> يادكتور ابراهيم الشناوي : أعتقد أن إعراب تينة اسم مجرور لفظا مرفوع محلا على أنه مبتدأ .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى محب عبد القادر .
 الإعراب المحلى للمبنيات والجمل فتقول فى نحو :هذه شجرة مثمرة . هذه : اسم إشارة مبتدأ مبنى على الكسر فى محل رفع مبتدأ . والجمل كما فى البيت المذكور " والصيف يحتضر " فجملة " الصيف يحتضر " فى فحل نصب حال. وأما المعربات فإعرابها ظاهر أو مقدر وكلمة "تينة " اسم معرب وقع مبتدأ فحقه أن يكون مرفوعا بالضمة فلما وجدناه مجرورا فى اللفظ بسبب دخول حرف الجر الشبيه بالزائد وهو " رُبَّ " والذى دلت عليه الواو قدرنا الضمة فيه فكان إعرابه أنه مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة مقدرة على آخره منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل (أى الحرف الأخير من الكلمة ) بحركة حرف الجر الشبيه بالزائد . والله أعلم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : الأخ الكريم القارئ المليجى بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذه الملاحظة الدقيقة لكن هل ماذكرته رأيتَه منصوصا لأحد من العلماء فإنى أخشى أن يكون ما ذكرته وهما وذلك لما يأتى :
> الفعل " احتَضَر" معناه حضر فكأنك فرقت بين "حضر" و " احْتَضَر" فجعلت "احتضر " خاصا بحالة الموت وحضر لما سواها وهذا عرف شائع وهو خطأ والصواب خلافه فمن ورود " حضر " فى حالة الموت قوله تعالى :"أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي ..." الآية ومن ورود احتضر فى غير حالة الموت قوله تعالى :"وَنَبِّئْهُم   أَنَّ الْمَاء قِسْمَةٌ بَيْنَهُمْ كُلُّ شِرْبٍ مُّحْتَضَرٌ " أى يحضرون حظوظهم من الماء وتحضر الناقة حظها منه . وفى " تاج العروس " : " مِنَ المَجَازِ قَوْلُ العَرَبِ : اللَّبَنُ مَحْضُور ومُحْتَضَر فغَطِّه أَي كَثِيرُ الآفَةِ يَعِني تَحْضُرُه كذا في النسخ . ونص التهذيب : تحتضره الجِنُّ والدَّوابُّ وغيرُها من أَهْلِ الأَرض رواه الأَزهريّ عن الأَصمَعِيّ والكُنُفُ مَحْضُورَة كَذلك أَي تَحْضُرها الجِنُّ والشَّياطِينُ وفي الحديث : " أَنَّ هذه الحُشُوشَ مُحْتَضَرة " . وقوله تعالى : " وأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ " . أَي أَن يُصِيبَنِي الشّياطِنُ بِسُوءٍ ." وموضع الشاهد هنا قوله : تحتضره الجِنُّ...الخ فلو كان الفعل " يحتضر " ملازما للبناء للمجهول لما جاز تفسيرقولهم :اللبن محضور بقوله : تحتضره الجن بل كان الصواب أن يقول تحضره الجن ... وليس هذا خطأ من النساخ كما هو ظاهر وقد كان الزبيدى -رحمه الله - متثبتا أمينا فيما ينقله فذكر ما فى النسخ عنده بقوله :يعِني تَحْضُرُه كذا في النسخ . ثم ذكر نص التهذيب بقوله :ونص التهذيب : تحتضره الجِنُّ والدَّوابُّ وغيرُها من أَهْلِ الأَرض رواه الأَزهريّ عن الأَصمَعِيّ ".ولا يجوز لنا أن نتسرع فنخطأ العلماء بما هو موهوم . وفى التاج أيضا :" وحَضَرَه الهَمُّ واحْتَضَرَه وتَحَضَّرَه وهو مَجاز ." وظاهر أن قول العرب احْتَضَرَه الهَمُّ مبنى للفاعل أى للمعلوم وليس فى حالة الموت . ومنه قول الشاعر : وإنى لأنفى الهم عند احتضاره ...البيت
> فهذا ما عندى فى المسألة بارك الله فيك فقد أجهدتنى فى البحث .


الأخ الفاضل، قرأت كلامكم جميعه.
وأظن أنا لم نكن بحاجة - ولم نكن نبغي إجهادك؛ فوقتك الثمين عندنا أغلى من هذا.
والأمر عندي واضح، فأقول:
إذا قلنا: والصيف يَحتضِر (بالبناء للفاعل) فمعناه: يحضُر؛ يعني عند دخول الصيف.
وإذا قلنا: والصيف يُحتضَر (بالبناء للمفعول) فمعناه: يموت - يُذهَب به - يحضره الموت، وكل هذا عند انقضاء الصيف.
فهل ترى أن التينة الحمقاء - التي شغلتنا بحمقها - قد قالت ما قالت عند دخول الصيف أم قالته عند انقضائه؟
الصواب أنَّها قالتْه عند انقضائه وارتحاله، وأن الفعل مبني للمفعول، وهذه هي الرواية الصحيحة للبيت،، والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ويبدو أن الجملة التي قلتها لم تكن واضحة ...



> لكن - إذا لم أكن واهمًا، فالفعل "يحتضر" ملازم للبناء للمفعول "للمجهول" بمعنى: يحضره الموت.


وبيانها: فالفعل "يحتضر" ملازم للبناء للمفعول "للمجهول" إذا كان بمعنى: يحضره الموت.
ولا يمتنع استعماله بالبناء للفاعل بمعنى آخر، وهو يحضُر.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> الأخ الفاضل، قرأت كلامكم جميعه.
> وأظن أنا لم نكن بحاجة - ولم نكن نبغي إجهادك؛ فوقتك الثمين عندنا أغلى من هذا.
> والأمر عندي واضح، فأقول:
> إذا قلنا: والصيف يَحتضِر (بالبناء للفاعل) فمعناه: يحضُر؛ يعني عند دخول الصيف.
> وإذا قلنا: والصيف يُحتضَر (بالبناء للمفعول) فمعناه: يموت - يُذهَب به - يحضره الموت، وكل هذا عند انقضاء الصيف.
> فهل ترى أن التينة الحمقاء - التي شغلتنا بحمقها - قد قالت ما قالت عند دخول الصيف أم قالته عند انقضائه؟
> الصواب أنَّها قالتْه عند انقضائه وارتحاله، وأن الفعل مبني للمفعول، وهذه هي الرواية الصحيحة للبيت،، والله أعلم.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : أخى القارئ المليجى ما ذكرتَه هو الصواب المحض فى تفسير معنى الكلمة فى البيت ولكن شغلنى عنها ما كنت بصدد إثباته بارك الله فيك وزادك علما لكن اسمح لى بسؤال عن قولك : فالفعل يحتضر ملازم للبناء للمجهول إذا كان بمعنى : يحضره الموت . أترى أن قولنا : فلان يَحْتَضِرُهُ الموتُ -بالبناء للفاعل بمعنى يحضره الموت- لحنا ؟ أرجو أن يتسع لنا صدرك وأن تفئ علينا مما أفاء الله به عليك ولك منى خالص التقدير والود والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## القطراوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طلاسـم إيليـا ابـو ماضـي... 
جئتُ لا أعلم من أين ولكني أتيتُ 
ولقد أبصرت قُدّامي طريقا فمشيتُ 
وسأبقى ماشيا إن شئت هذا أم أبيتُ 
كيف جئت؟ كيف أبصرت طريقي؟ 
لـــــســـــت ادري 
أجديد أم قديم أنا في هذا الوجـودْ 
هل أنا حرٌ طليقٌ أم أسيرٌ في قيـودْ 
هل أنا قائدُ نفسي في حياتي أم مقود 
أتمـنّـى أنـنـي ادري ولـكـن 
لـــــســـــت أدري! 
وطريقي ما طريقي أطويلٌ أم قصيـر 
وهل أنا أصعد أم أهبط فيه أم أغور 
أأنا السائر في الدرب أم الدرب يسير 
أم كلانا واقـفٌ والدهـر يجـري 
لـــــســـــتُ أدري! 
أتراني قبلما أصبحتُ إنسانا سويـا 
أتراني كنت محواً أم تراني كنت شيئا 
ألهذا اللغز حـل أم سيبقـى أبديـا 
لست أدري، ولماذا لسـت أدري؟ 
لـــــســـــت أدري! 
قد سألت البحر يوما هل أنا يا بحر مِنكا 
هل صحيح مارواه بعضهم عنِّي وعنكا 
أم ترى مازعموا زورا وبهتانا وإفكا 
ضحِكَتْ أمواجُـه منـي وقالـت 
لـــــســـــت أدري! 
أيها البحر أتدري كم مضت ألفٌ عليكا 
وهل الشاطئ يدري أنه جاث لديكا 
وهل الأنهارُ تدري أنها منك إليكـا 
ما الذي الأمواج قالت حين ثـارت 
لـــــســـــت أدري! 
كم فتاةٍ مثل ليلى وفتىً كابن الملوّحْ 
أنفقا الساعات في الشاطئ، تشكو وهو يشرحْ 
كلّما حدَّث أصغتْ وإذا قالت ترنّح 
أحفيـف المـوج سـر ضيعـاه؟ 
لـــــســـــت أدري! 
إن في صدري يا بحرُ لأسراراً عجابا 
نزل السِّتر عليها وأنا كُنت الحِجابا 
ولِذا أزدادُ بُعداً كلّما ازددتُ اقترابا 
وأُرانـي كلمّـا أوشكـت أدري 
لـــــســـــت أدري! 
فيك مثلي أيها الجبّارُ أصداف ورملُ 
إنّما أنت بلا ظلِّ ولي في الأرض ظلُ 
إنما أنت بلا عقل ولي يا بحرُ عقـلُ 
فلماذا يا تـرى أمضـي وتبقـى؟ 
ان يك الموت قصاصا ً اي ذنب للطهارة 
واذا كان ثوابا ً ، اي فضل ٍ للدعارة 
واذا كان وما فيه جزاءٌ او خسـارة 
فلـمَ الاسمـاء اثـم ٌ وصـلاح ٌ 
لـــــســـــت ادري 
ايها القبر تكلم واخبرني يـا رمـام 
هل الطوى احلامك الموت وهل مات الغرام 
من هو المائت من عام ومن مليون عام 
ايصير الوقت في الارمـاس محـوا ً 
لـــــســـــت ادري 
ان يك الموت رقاداً بعده صحوٌ جميل 
فلماذا ليس يبقى صحونا هذا الجميل 
ولماذا المرء لا يدري متى وقت الرحيل 
ومتى ينكشـف الستـر فنـدري 
لـــــســـــت ادري 
ان يك الموت هجوعا يملأُ النفس سلاما 
وانعتاقا لا اعتقالا وابتداءً لا ختاما 
فلماذا اعشق النوم ولا اهوى الحمام 
ولمـاذا تـجـزع الارواح مـنـه 
لـــــســـــت ادري 
أوراء القبر بعد الموت بعث ونشـور 
فحياة فخلـود ام فنـاءٌ فدثـور 
أكلام الناس صدقٌ ام كلام الناس زور 
أصحيح ٌ ان بعض النـاس يـدري 
لـــــســـــت ادري 
ان اكن ابعث بعد الموت جثمانا وعقلا 
اترى ابعث بعضا ام ترى ابعث كلا 
اترى ابعث طفلا ام ترى ابعث كهلا 
ثم هل اعرف بعـد البعـث ذاتـي 
لـــــســـــت ادري 
يا صديقي لا تعللني بتمزيق الستور 
بعدما اقضي فعقلي لا يبالي بالقشور 
ان اكن في حالة الادراك لا ادري مصيري 
كيف ادري بعدما افقـد رشـدي 
لـــــســـــت ادري 
انني جئتُ وامضي وانـا لا اعلـم ُ 
أنا لغزٌ، وذهابي كمجيئـي طلسـمُ 
والذي اوجد هذا اللغز لغزٌ مبهـمُ 
لا تجادل ..ذو الحجى من قال انـي 
لـــســــت ادري ...... 
رد الشاعر فتحي سليم لهذه الطلاسم
إنني أدري وأدري بيقينْ 

أنني سُوِّيتُ من ماءٍ وطينْ 

مضغةٌ من نطفةٍ ، ماءٌ مهينْ

خُلِّقَتْ في الرحْمِ في كِنٍّ مَكينْ

نبأُ الحقِّ وقرآنٌ مُبينْ 

عن رسولٍ صادقِ الوعدِ أمينْ

إنّهُ تنزيلُ ربِّ العالمينْ

حِكمةٌ بالغةٌ ، لوْ كنتَ تدري؟ 

لست تدري

تَسألُ البحرَ وترجو أنْ يُجيبْ

وتُناجيهِ مُناجاةَ الحبيبْ

أبعيدٌ مَنْ تًناجِي أمْ قَريبْ؟

إنَّها آهاتُ شَكَّاكٍ مُريبْ 

جَثَتِ الشُطْئانُ والمَوْجُ صَخِيبْ

ظُلمةُ الأعماقِ في صَمْتٍ رَهيبْ

عالمٌ يَزْخَرُ بالعيشِ العَجيبْ 

أنتَ لا تَدري؟ فكيفَ البحرُ يدري؟

سوف تدري 

تسألُ الدَّيْرَ ومَنْ في الصومعة 

عالمٌ موتى كبيضِ القوقعة 

يشربونَ الجهلَ كأساً مُتْرَعة

رحلةُ الوهمِ لديهم ممتعة 

هيْنماتٍ رَتَّلوها في دَعَة 

كغبارٍ خَلَّفَتْه الزوبعة 

أنت تدري أنهم كالإمعة

فَلِمَ التسآلُ هذا؟ أنا أدري 

سوف تدري

تُكْثِرُ التَّسْآلَ هلْ تَبغي جَوابا؟ 

أمْ بحقٍّ أنتَ ترتادُ الصوابا؟

أمْ هو التشكيكُ أسلوباً معابا؟

يُقْلِقُ المَرْءَ فيزدادُ اضطرابا 

إن في الزهرِ رحيقاً مُستطابا 

فاسألِ النحلَ لِمَنْ تَجني الرُّضابا

إن في الكونِ لذي اللبِّ كِتابا 

آيةً بَيِّنَةً مِنْ سِفْرِ عُمري 

أفتدري؟

عاقلٌ يَسألُ غيرَ العاقلِ 

ما سيلقى عالمٌ من جاهلِ؟

إنه عَيْبٌ كَشِقٍّ مائلِ

ليس في المسؤولِ عيبُ السائلِ 

ما تَساوَى أكثمُ مع باقلِ 

ذاك حَقٌّ زاهِقٌ للباطلِ 

لَوْ وَعَى الطيرُ شِباكَ الحابلِ 

مادنا منها ولكنْ ليس يدري

أفتدري؟

وسؤالٌ دونَهُ أَلْفُ سؤالْ

وافتراضاتُ حِوارٍ وجِدالْ 

صُغْتَها مِنْ بينِ طَيَّاتِ المُحالْ

إنَّه الإنكارُ والداءُ العُضالْ

مِنْ نُفوسٍ مُفْعَماتٍ بالضلالْ 

مُسْبَقاً هَيَّأْتَهُ مِنْ حيثُ تدري 

(لست أدري) سوف تدري

لا دريت

المَعَرّي قالَ: ميلادي جِناية 

هَرْطَقَاتٌ وضَلالٌ وغِواية

قَصَصُ الماضينَ مَوثوقُ الرِّواية

وكتابُ الكونِ فيه ألفُ آية 

إنني أحكي كلاماً عن دِراية


إنَّ للخلقِ وللكونِ بِداية 

فَحَقيقُ أنَّ للكلِّ نِهاية

أفتدري؟ لست تدري

لا دريت

أعْمِلِ العقلَ وفَكِّرْ في الوجودْ 

تَجِدِ الكونَ تَناهَى بِحُدودْ 

أرضًنا دَوْرَتُها ضِمْنَ قُيودْ 

أنتَ والناسُ على هذا شُهودْ 

وفَناءٌ وبَقاءٌ وخُلودْ 

عَبَثاً أمْ صُدفةٌ، أمْ جُحودْ؟

أمْ قوانينُ، ومَنْ قَنَّنَها؟ 

أإلى الله أم الكونِ تُعودْ؟

أنا أدري

كنتَ ثُعباناً تَلَوَّى زاحِفَا 

أو كخلدِ الأرضِ وَلّى خائفا 

أو كبعضِ الطيرِ يغفو واقفا 

حِكْتَ من حولِكَ جواً عاصِفا

لم تكنْ يوماً لذنبٍ آسفا 

تُطْلقُ القوللَ مُعمًّى زائفا

هل حَسِبْتَ الشكَّ ظِلاًّ وارِفا

لستُ أدري هي تعني لستُ أدري

في رحابِ الأرضِ لا فوقَ الغمامْ 

أَفَتدري أَنْ ستمشي للأمامْ

لِمَ لا تُبصرُ ليلاً في الظلامْ؟

لِمَ لا تمشي مَقُوداً بِزِمامْ 

تُهْتَ ما بين مُباحٍ وحَرامْ 

مثلما عن بيضِهِ تاهَ النعامْ 

ثَمَّ: إبصارٌ، فَمَشْيٌ بِنِظامْ 

أعْتِسافٌ تَمَّ هذا أمْ بِقَدْرِ؟

لست تدري

لو تأمَّلْتَ نسيجَ العنكبوتْ 

بنظامٍ يَبْتَني أَوْهَى البيوتْ

أين هذا من شُموخِ المَلَكُوتْ؟

لو تَعَقَّلْتَ لآثَرْتَ السكوتْ

سوف تدري وترى يومَ تموتْ

ثَمَّ هَوْلاً لا تُدانيه النُّعوتْ 

أتظنَّنَ بأنْ سوف تَفُوتْ 

من شُواظٍ يُنْضِجُ الجلدَ ويَفْرِي؟

سوف تدري

إنّه الكونُ فسيحٌ وجميلْ 

نظراتٌ في شروقٍ وأصيلْ

وورودٌ وشرابٌ سَلْسَبيلْ

وجبالٌ شامخاتٌ وسهولْ 

ومياهٌ جارياتٌ وحُقولْ 

رحلةُ العُمْرِ تَنَاهَتْ بالرحيلْ

لو وضعْنا نملةً في إسْتِ فيلْ 

أنتَ تجري، وَهْيَ تجري 

أفتدري؟

إنَّني أدري وأدري كيفَ أدري 

إنّني أملِكُ من شأني وأَمْري

إنّني أفهمُ ما في الكونِ يَجْري

في حدودٍ ضمنَ تفكيري وقَدْري

وسُلوكي باختياري لا بِقَسْرِ

غايتي إرضاءُ مَنْ قَدْ شَدَّ أسْرِي

شرعُ رّبي فيه إصِلاحي وخَيْري 

ليس شيءٌ في الدُّنا يُسْمَى طلاسمْ 

سوف تدري

إنَّ في العقربِ والأفعى سُموما

إنَّ في النحلةِ ما يَشفي السقيما

إنَّ في الناس كريماً وحليما 

إنَّ فيهم خاسئاً وغْداً لئيما 

إنَّ في الجنّة خيراً ونعيما

إنَّ في النار عذاباً وَسموما 

جمِّعَت أضدادها جمعاً حكيماً 

فاتركِ العام لمَنْ يدري ويدري

سوف تدري

إنَّ للحسن وللقبحِ قياسا 

ليسَ ذاتُ الفعلِ – فتتعلم أساسا

لا ولا العقلُ ولو جَلّى مِراسا

إنّ للعقلِ ارتقاءً وَارْتِكاسا

للكلامِ الفصل فَلْنبْغِ التماسا 

فهو شرعُ الله لا يُؤْتى مساسا 

فاجْعَلِ الفهمَ مع التَّقوى لِباسا

والْزَم الجِدَّ وَنَقِّبْ فستدري

أنا أدري

إنَّ في الديرِ عقولاً خَرِبَة 

في ابتهالٍ يعبُدون الخَشَبَة

يغفرونَ الذنبَ عن ذي مَقْرَبَة

أهُمو قدّيسونَ أم هم كَذَبة؟

كلّهم يبغي يُقوّي مذهَبَه

ويقضي في سكون مَأرَبَه

كلُّ أنثى بأبيها مُعْجَبَه

فلِمَ استغربْت؟ هَلْ منْ (لست أدري)

يسألُ السائلُ عن أمرٍ عُضالْ 

ويناجي نفسه قبلَ السؤالْ

(لست أدري) ضاعَفََتْ منك الخَبالْ

أو ردتْ أمثالَكُم ورد الضلالْ

أنتَ لا تثبتُ في ساحِ القتالْ

لو تفحّمت حيازيَم الرجالْ

وجبانٌ ليس يَقْوَى في النزالْ

هاربٌ مختبىءٌ في (لست أدري

سوف تدري

----------


## القطراوي

الحمدُ لله أنْ ثـابَ  الفـؤادُ  رِضـافاللهُ حيٌّ لـهُ العُتْبـى بمـا  فَرضـاهذي الحيـاةُ وإنْ طالَـتْ دَقائِقُهـالا رَيْبَ تَمضي كَلمْحِ البَرقِ إذْ وَمضايا سَعْدَ مَنْ فَعَـلَ الخيـراتِ متَّكـلاًيَرجُو الكَريمَ ، وَعهدَ اللهِ  مَا  نَقَضـايَهديْ العِبـادَ إلـى دِيـنٍ يُجَـدِّدُهُيَس  ْمُو بِهِ حَكَمَا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  انْقَرَضـاهذا السَّبيـلُ لـهُ ضَحَّـى مُعَلمُنـا"فَتْ  يْ سَليمُ" وَلم يَجْزَعْ بِمَن بَغِضـاذَا صاحبُ الفضلِ مِنْ فِكرٍ ومِنْ أدَبٍذا دَاعيَ الحقِّ للتَحرير قـد  نَهَضـاسِتونَ عاماً مَضتْ  والهـمُّ  صَاحِبُـهُهَمُّ السّلامِ ، كَنارِ الجَمْرِ  إذ  قَبَضـاسِتونَ عاماً قَضاهـا صَابِـراً جَلِـداًفي دعوةِ الخيرِ لم يَقبَل  لهـا  عِوَضـاللدينِ أخْلَـصَ وَالرَّحمـنُ  أكْرَمَـهُبِالح  َزْمِ والعَزْمِ هَانَتْ دَرْبُـهُ فَمَضـىما ضَرَّهُ نَصَـبٌ لَـمْ يُثْنِـهِ  تَعَـبٌفي صَدْرِهِ أمَلٌ بالنَّصـر قَـدْ نَبَضـامَا هانَ إذْ سَجَنوا أو لانَ إنْ ضَرَبُـوامَـاضٍ بِصَحْوَتِـهِ أدْرَانَـهُ  نَفَضـامَا زَالَ يُرْهِبُهُمْ بِالفِكْـرِ  يَصْرَعُهُـمْبِ  المُلحِدينَ هَوَى وَالكُفْرَ قَـدْ نَقَضـاأعـداءُ أمَّتِـهِ مَـا زَالَ  يَرْجِمُهُـمْمِ  نْ قَولِهِ شَـرَراً أفْكَارَهُـمْ دَحَضـاأكْرِمْ بِـهِ رَجُـلاً  عَلَّامَـةً  حَذِقـاًلِلعَـد  ْلِ مُنْتَصِبـاً للشَّـرِّ  مُعْتَرِضـامُسْتَغْفِراً وَرِعـاً تَسْمُـو  خَصَائِلُـهُزَا  نَتْ شَمَائِلُـه بِالشِّعْـرِ إذْ قَرَضـاكَنْـزٌ لأمَّتِـهِ عِـلْـمٌ  وَمَعْـرِفَـةٌإ  رثٌ عَظِيْمٌ - ألا تَدْرُوْنَ - لا عَرَضابِالفِكْـرِ أتْحَفَنَـا  نُـوْراً  يُرَشِّدُنـالِل  مُؤْمِنينَ جَناحَ الذُّلِّ  قَـدْ  خَفَضـاهَزَّ اللِّواءَ وَلـمْ يَجْـزَعْ  بِمَحْمَلِـهِمَ  اضٍ بِهِ أَسَداً فِي الحَقِّ مَـا غَمَضـاهَذي الألوفُ أتَتْ زَحْفـاً  تُشَيِّعُـهُبَـ  رّاً بِرِفْعَتِـهِ فَاغْتَاظِـتِ  الرُبُضـاتَبْكِيْـهِ أُمَّتُـهُ فِـي شَرْقِهـا هَلَعـاًفِيْ غَرْبِها أَسَفاً  حَزْنـاً  وَمُنْخَفَضـاصَبراً أحِبَّتَـهُ ! لا  تَجْزَعُـوا  أَبَـداًللهِ مَا وَهَبَـا ، مِنْـهُ الـذّيْ قَبَضـارَبَّاهُ أَنْـتَ بِـهِ أدْرَى وَأنْـتَ لَـهُخَيْرُ المُضِيْفِ ، فَأبْدِلْ أَهْلَـهُ عِوَضـاوَارْفَعْ مَنَازِلَـهُ فِـيْ  جَنَّـةٍ  عَـدْنٍأَكْرِمْ "أبَا غَازِيْ" وَاسْبِغْ عَلَيْهِ  رِضـا

الدَّاعِيْ بِالرَّحْمَة
سَيْفُ الحَّقّ

----------


## محب عبد القاهر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
شكر الله لك يا دكتور على شرحك الوافي . ونفعنا الله بعلمك .لقد أدركت المقصود .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : أخى القارئ المليجى ما ذكرتَه هو الصواب المحض فى تفسير معنى الكلمة فى البيت ولكن شغلنى عنها ما كنت بصدد إثباته بارك الله فيك وزادك علما لكن اسمح لى بسؤال عن قولك : فالفعل يحتضر ملازم للبناء للمجهول إذا كان بمعنى : يحضره الموت . أترى أن قولنا : فلان يَحْتَضِرُهُ الموتُ -بالبناء للفاعل بمعنى يحضره الموت- لحنا ؟ أرجو أن يتسع لنا صدرك وأن تفئ علينا مما أفاء الله به عليك ولك منى خالص التقدير والود والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


جزاكم الله خيرًا يا دكتور.
والحمد لله أنا متفقان.
يَحتضر الموتُ الرجلَ. ... أي: يحضره.
ويُحتضَر الرجلُ ... بالمعنى نفسه.
الفعل يأتي مبنيًّا للمعلوم ويأتي مبنيًّا للمجهول.
اتفقنا....

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> جزاكم الله خيرًا يا دكتور.
> والحمد لله أنا متفقان.
> يَحتضر الموتُ الرجلَ. ... أي: يحضره.
> ويُحتضَر الرجلُ ... بالمعنى نفسه.
> الفعل يأتي مبنيًّا للمعلوم ويأتي مبنيًّا للمجهول.
> اتفقنا....


 الحمد لله ... اتفقنا

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته شكرا لكم إخواني الأعزاء والحمد لله على علمكم وشكرا لكل من أضاف علينا من ردود اللهم زدنا علما و علمنا مالم نعلم ، ويسر لنا أمورنا ، وأختم بالباقيات الصالحات أمالنا و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

السلام عليكم
وردت القصيدة بالتينة / النخلة الحمقاء
إعراب تينة مبتدأ مجرور لفظا مرفوع محلا ؛ لأن الواو ( واو ) رُبَّ حرف شبيه بالزائد.

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته شكرا لك الأخ أيمن على هذا التدخل والحمد لله

----------


## امين صلاح

باسقة بالنصب صحيحة لأنها تعرب حالا...فان قيل أن صاحب الحال و هي تينة نكرة قلنا أنها نكرة مفيدة بالصفة التي هي غضة الأفنان اذن فتينة نكرة مفيدة  فالحال يمكننا الاخبار بها لاننا لم نخبر عن مجهول.

----------


## عم افنان

جزاكم الله الخير كله على هذه المجهودات الجبارة التي تبذلونها خذمة للصالح العام ورقيل للغتنا الجميلة 
بارك الله في الجميع 
تماما كما اتفق الاساتذة في اعراب تينة ...عند ايليا ابو ماضي ...وقبله في الشعر الجاهلي ...وليل كموج البحر ...لامرء القيس 
وفي الشعر الاندلسي  عند وصاف الطبيعة ابن خفاجة قوله في وصف الجبل ...

وأرْعَنَ طماح الذؤابة باذخ 

ما اعراب  قوله  وارعن

----------

